# Phone point in hall not working



## kopkidda (21 Feb 2011)

Have eircom landline, the phone point in the hall has two sockets on it, one with pic of computer and one with phone. When I plug phone into phone socket it doesnt work. I took the front panel off and plugged the cable directly into phone point socket and it worked, so Im assuming the front panel is bad. Is this easy to replace?


----------



## SparkRite (21 Feb 2011)

Sure you are already halfway there.

Instead of putting back the old one put back a new one.


----------



## kopkidda (21 Feb 2011)

SparkRite said:


> Sure you are already halfway there.
> 
> Instead of putting back the old one put back a new one.


Where do I get a new one?


----------



## robbie00 (21 Feb 2011)

Hi,

Firstly you didnt say whether your broadband is working? If your broadband is working there is a problem with the cables from your phone or the cable in the phone jack on the wall.

If there is another phone point in the house plug in your phone to check to see if you get a tone this will determine if the line into your house is still working.

Try the basics first but I would say its either a loose or damaged cable. Easy to find the fault and fix.


----------



## SparkRite (21 Feb 2011)

robbie00 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The OP has already stated that when he plugged the phone into the RJ11 socket behind the face plate/splitter he got a dial tone thus proving that the line is still working.

Kopkidda, is it an "Eircom" socket?


----------



## robbie00 (21 Feb 2011)

You could pick up a replacement part in maplins and it should be easy to replace this.


----------



## dave28 (21 Feb 2011)

kopkidda said:


> I took the front panel off and plugged the cable directly into phone point socket and it worked, so Im assuming the front panel is bad. Is this easy to replace?



The idea of the "front panel" is to allow you to disconnect the wiring / equipment on the customers side of installation. So it is a fault in your internal wiring , not the front panel thats "bad". Investigate further by disconnecting all equipment and reconnecting one item at a time. Or call in an electrician if youre not a DIY person


----------



## kopkidda (22 Feb 2011)

SparkRite said:


> The OP has already stated that when he plugged the phone into the RJ11 socket behind the face plate/splitter he got a dial tone thus proving that the line is still working.
> 
> Kopkidda, is it an "Eircom" socket?




Yes it is an eircom socket bud, and to the other poster, the wiring is working ok, when front plate is removed both sockets work, but when replaced the phone socket on front plate doesnt work anymore.


----------



## SparkRite (22 Feb 2011)

kopkidda said:


> Yes it is an eircom socket bud, and to the other poster, the wiring is working ok, when front plate is removed both sockets work, but when replaced the phone socket on front plate doesnt work anymore.



You cannot buy these spurious to fit an Eircom socket.
Just call Eircom and log it as a fault and it should be replaced FOC.

These front plates (isolators/splitters) do go faulty from time to time usually caused by spikes on the line, local lightening is a common cause.

Cheers, Sparkrite (not "bud").


----------



## kopkidda (22 Feb 2011)

SparkRite said:


> You cannot buy these spurious to fit an Eircom socket.
> Just call Eircom and log it as a fault and it should be replaced FOC.
> 
> These front plates (isolators/splitters) do go faulty from time to time usually caused by spikes on the line, local lightening is a common cause.
> ...



Alright Sparkrite (not "bud") ha. Eircom are coming out to replace FOC.Probably hear from them next year.


----------



## SparkRite (22 Feb 2011)

kopkidda said:


> Alright Sparkrite (not "bud") ha. Eircom are coming out to replace FOC.Probably hear from them next year.



Eircom have really got their act together these days, I'd be surprised if they are any longer than a day or two.


----------

